# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Likdoorn verwijderen pijnlijk?

## Qitou

Komende maandag gaat de podotherapeut bij mij 3 likdoorns verwijderen, die gek genoeg mijn pedicure de afgelopen 3 a 4 jaar niet heeft gezien (al zit er wel steeds veel eelt op die plaats). Ca. 5 jaar geleden kon ik, net als de laatste paar maanden, bijna niet lopen, en heb ik steunzolen gekregen van een andere podotherapeut. 

De pedicure is een week geleden nog geweest, en ik zie op sommige van die 3 plekken wel min of meer een soort putjes (maar geen zwarte punten). 

Mijn pijngevoeligheid is ongelooflijk hoog. Mijn mondhygieniste geeft me soms voor het verwijderen van tandsteen 7 spuiten, en dan voel ik nog pijn en moet ze bijverdoven. Wat kan ik in dit geval verwachten? 

Zij heeft blijkbaar niet de bevoegdheid om te verdoven, dus het enige wat ik kan doen is een megadosis Valium nemen om in elk geval relaxed te zijn. 

Ik hoor graag ervaringen van anderen.

Alvast bedankt,
Henk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Henk,

Hmm 3 lidoorns weg laten halen valt niet mee als ze diep zitten en dat is waarschijnlijk het geval, anders had de pedicure het wel gezien...zitten ze onder je hiel of aan je tenen? pijnlijk om mee te lopen uiteraard..brrrr .als je overgevoelig bent kant dat een probleem zijn, dus is het wel handig als je suf bent van iets, maar je moet wel opletten wat je slikt, en anders zou ik heel snel de huisarts raadplegen...hij weet immers hoe jou lichaam een beetje in elkaar steekt...misschien heeft hij wel een pilletje voor je waar je van gaat ontspannen en dan nog een pijnstiller erbij, maar dat moet je heel bewust en weloverwogen doen...niet overdrijven met die Valium...bespreek het met je huisarts desnoods telefonisch....doen!!!! ik heb het zelf 1x meegemaakt...wat moet dat moet is mijn instelling, als een likdoorn zeer diep verscholen zit dan moet de persoon toch met een fijn mesje dat voorzichtig wegsnijden en dan kun je niet je voet steeds wegtrekken....heel veel sterkte ermee, en overleg het goed...hou je haaks...toi toi toi....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Qitou

Beste Elisabeth,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Inmiddels is de ingreep al achter de rug, want ik moest er om half 9 al zijn. 

Ik had op een nuchtere maag om 0645 50 mg Valium ingenomen (max. dosis per dag 40 mg). Dus ik was inderdaad lekker relaxed toen ik daar lag  :Smile: . (Ik heb al een flink aantal jaren ervaring met (illegale) Valium, dus ik weet wel vrij goed hoe mijn lichaam daar op reageert. Gezien mijn ervaringen zal ik een volgende keer minder innemen. 
Ik vroeg hoe ze zo zeker wist dat het likdoorns waren, maar dat wist ze ook niet zeker. Dat zou wel blijken als ze meer eelt ging weghalen. 
Ik had maar van 1 van de 3 eeltplekken last, die midden onder mijn voet. Van die aan de kleine teen kant (maar meer aan de zijkant van het midden van de voet) en die op de grote teen voel ik bij het lopen niets.
Ze is op mijn verzoek begonnen met de (waarschijnlijk) kleinste, aan de kleine teen kant, en daar voelde ik helemaal niets van. Ik verwachtte de meeste ellende van de grote teen, dus ze begon eerst met die midden onder de voet. Eerst haalt ze eelt weg, en dan gaat ze met een frees steeds dieper. Dat begon wel steeds meer pijn te doen naarmate ze verder kwam, maar het was nog goed te verdragen. Daar kwam dus een (volgens haar) hele grote likdoorn uit. Ze heeft hem me ook laten zien, en hij was zelfs een beetje bloederig aan de onderkant.
Die op de grote teen was weer niet zo groot, en daar heb ik ook niets van gevoeld.
Het waren in elk geval wel alle 3 likdoorns. 
Ik heb ook meteen nieuwe zolen meegekregen, en moet over 6 weken voor controle terug. Ze zei wel dat het niet zeker is dat ze ver genoeg is gegaan met die midden onder de voet, dus misschien moet er nog meer gebeuren.
Verder heb ik op dit moment (maar de wond is nog vers) het gevoel dat de steunzolen niet echt lekker zitten (rechts geen last). Ik heb nu permanent lichte napijn, en lopen gaat niet echt lekker.
Maar al met al viel het (zoals meestal) behoorlijk mee. Nu maar hopen dat de zolen goed zijn, en dat ik binnenkort weer normaal kan lopen.

Groetjes,
Henk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Qitou: Hoolimoosie wat een lekkere hoeveelheid Valium....hahahahaha..kijk uit he met dat doktertje zelf spelen, maar ik kan jou zeer goed begrijpen...het is goed dat er over 6 weken weer controle is want soms krijg je niet in 1x alles weg vooral als het zo diep verscholen zit...wel fijn dat je zo ontspannen was...sapperderflap die hoeveelheid is voor een olifant lijkt mij...pfffff  :Stick Out Tongue: 
die napijn is wel normaal als je zo gevoelig bent, ik heb dat ook 1x meegemaakt...afschuwelijk....nu probeer ik dat zelf bij te houden, maar een pedicure is beter dus ik moet dat wel weer een keer laten doen...en helemaal in jou situatie....bedankt voor je verslag...
ik wens je heel veel sterkte, hopelijk trekt de napijn binnenkort weg....succes met de voeten...wennen met de zooltjes, maar houd vol, het lichaam moet er ook aan wennen, dus geef niet op....
prettige dag verder....
Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Qitou

Beste Elisa,
Ik ben misschien niet verstandig geweest door de 1e dag meteen een groot deel van de dag de nieuwe zolen te dragen met nog een verse wond van de grote likdoorn midden onder de voet. Hoe dan ook, de volgende ochtend werd ik wakker met *zoveel* pijn dat ik dacht dat ik in het ziekenhuis zou belanden (met een ontsteking o.i.d.). 
Maar ik ben voorlopig de oude steunzolen even weer gaan gebruiken, en de pijn was een aantal uren later vrijwel weg. 
We zijn nu weer een dag verder, ik heb vrijwel geen last meer, en ik ga nu weer af en toe de nieuwe zolen een paar uur gebruiken. 

Bedankt voor je medeleven en meedenken.
Groetjes,
Henk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Henk... :Frown:  potdikke wat droevig dat je zo'n pijn hebt gehad...gelukkig gaat het nu weer iets beter met je...ja het is afzien...dat gewroet aan je voeten daar krijg je napijn van...ik vindt het heel verstandig dat je de nieuwe steunzolen geleidelijk aan inloopt...misschien is een paar uur al te veel?...smeer jij je voeten ook nog in met een speciaal middel, om de huid soepel te houden? voor nu wens ik je een fijne goede dag toe...sterkte maar weer met je "onderdanen"... :Wink:  heel belangrijk die voeten, want ons hele lichaam steunt daar op! daggggggggggggg

Hartelijke groeten  :Smile:

----------


## Qitou

Hoi Elisa,

Het gaat nu weer hartstikke goed hoor! Ik ga in het weekend of de komende avonden wel voorzichtig de nieuwe zolen weer proberen. 

De podotherapeut had het ook al over insmeren, omdat ik een hele dunne en droge huid heb. Ze zei dat ik in wezen op mijn botten loop. Ook niet echt fijn voor taiji, wat 1 van mijn grote passies is. Ze zei dat ik dat met een gerust hart kan blijven doen, maar ik weet niet of ze beseft dat je dan nogal vaak op je voeten draaiingen maakt (nogal wat wrijving). 

Maar inderdaad, lopen is superbelangrijk. Ik maak graag lange wandelingen door de natuur, dus ik moet er niet aan denken dat dat niet meer zou kunnen. Mijn moeder en vooral mijn vader hadden ook de nodige problemen met hun voeten en benen, dus ik probeer nu ook het medische dossier van mijn vader te pakken te krijgen, om te zien wat er bij hem allemaal is gebeurd. Een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor twee! Gelukkig heb ik hem nog kort voor zijn dood een verklaring laten ondertekenen dat hij toestemming geeft, want anders blijk je de medische dossiers van je ouders niet eens te kunnen opvragen. Maar zelfs nu wordt het nog een hele toer. 

Jij ook een fijne dag, en bedankt voor je reactie weer!

Hartelijke groeten,
Henk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo daar....fijn dat je alles er weer mee zou kunnen doen, en het is geweldig dat de pijn langzamerhand gaat verdwijnen, super man!!! wat je ouders betreft, ja dat is heel droevig om een ouder te missen, wat wijs dat jullie gedacht hebben aan een medisch dossier, niet wetende dat je daar toestemming voor nodig had als het gaat om een dierbaar persoon die is overlijden, maar ja het klinkt wel heel logisch nu ik er beter over na denk...
je kunt dus alles doen, "mits" jij je voeten dus elke dag lekker insmeert met een product wat goed is voor jou "voeten"!

Heerlijk dat je lange wandelingen maakt en succes met de sport die jij beoefent...Taiji....
fijn weekend gewenst en veel plezier en gemak gewenst van je nieuwe steunzolen...

Hartelijke groeten... :Embarrassment:

----------

